# Dignity, huh?



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

So you think there is dignity in licking feet?

What really puzzles me is the question;
*"What makes people happy talking and complaining so much, but not doing a single thing against?"*

What's the point of these forums? Talk rubbish all day long? Do you folk have so much time for that? No wonder you drive UBER, you must like it to be on the looser side.

For all other who wish to disagree, there is a place where you can join and together we will change things the way they are dumped at UBER drivers. 
Make it happen, join the facebook uberxdrive page.

UBER, LYFT, give it any name. They are all here to achieve 2 things, only!
1. Keep riders happy (guess why?)
2. Rake in the money

You see, there is no 3rd. like "keep drivers happy". This is all a farce. If they'd do so, then 1 and 2 could not be achieved, least not that easy and Travis, the self-proclaimed "serial entrepreneur" couldn't play crook that hard. It's that simple.

Get the facts, folk, and stand up. Enough is enough, the way how it goes! Or else, accept to get screwed even more.

*Your choice!*


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

How can one maintain dignity when theres none to begin with!!!


----------



## Cotties (Apr 20, 2016)

what are you people talking about.

People from the eastern and northern suburbs are born richer. We can't make them move to Melbourne so we just have to put up with them.


----------

